# Rafting the Rogue below Foster Bar



## surly-b (Jun 4, 2011)

Has anyone done the stretch of the Rogue below Foster Bar? I am not finding a ton of information but it looks like there are a few campgrounds with boat ramps above Gold Beach. Quosatana and Lobster Creek. 
Are there other boatramps below these two?
Just wondering if it is worth the float. We are coming out all the way from Colorado and would love to tack on some more miles if possible. 
Anyone have any intel?


----------



## PBattler (Apr 1, 2017)

*How About Adding Miles to the Front End?*

I can't speak to adding miles to the end of a Rogue Trip. There is, however, a pleasant day section above the Grave Creek put-in. We had a nice family adventure (class II) on that section earlier this summer. Search Rogue River Hog Creek to Grave Creek. cacreeks.com offers a helpful description. Have fun.


----------



## 90Duck (Nov 19, 2012)

The only rafting information I have seen for the stretch below Foster is in Matt Leidecker's comprehensive guide book:

https://www.amazon.com/NRS-Rogue-Ri...tt+leidecker&qid=1567633176&s=gateway&sr=8-12

The river flattens out considerably below Clay Hill Rapid and in my opinion becomes significantly less interesting and scenic. You eventually reach tidal effects if you float far enough, although there are gravel bars you can take out on all over the place the further down you go. The road parallels the river most of the way as well. Coming clear from Colorado, you might as well at least drive on down to Gold Beach to hit the ocean, but I'd spend my river time up in the canyon doing a layover or two and exploring on trails.


----------



## Heywood (Apr 12, 2019)

I was always interested in that while I lived there, but never pulled the trigger. I think the scenery would be fine with a couple of nice canyon stretches. I think camping might be a bit limited, but have seen pictures of a beautiful sand bar camp in a rocky canyon. I think there are good ramps at Lobster.

Two things to think about. 

Jet boats! While its late in the season so they may not be super busy that is prime jetboat tourist territory. If its a busy weekend you may get alot of traffic. I wouldnt be worried about danger. The operators are good and will always slow and stop when they encounter rafts. Its more about the noise and wake which is not bad but a judgement call for you. 

Second thing is wind. The closer you are to the coast the winder it can be. You may have considerable headwinds to deal with on a stream with minimal gradient. 

Like someone else mentioned the stretch above graves creek is fun and pretty and a good way to add some miles. You can either launch at Almeda Campground (way better ramp than graves creek) to put some more miles on your first day. Just due to the better ramp alot of locals will put in here every time. 

If you wanted to add a day on the front end you could launch at Hog Park and camp at Almeda and do your first nights dinner at the Galice Store. This is a pretty run but roadside and the camping is at a public campground. 

Also the guidebook referenced above is very good and you should buy it. 

I think you will be fine either way have a blast it is beautiful!


----------



## koster (Oct 7, 2015)

*Rogue below Foster*

I live in So. Oregon and have rafted the Rogue professionally and privately for more than 35 years. Last Spring someone inquired about floating to the coast and I offered some tidbits...
I float down to Lobster Crk every Feb. or March and love the canyon below Foster/Agness. Copper Canyon is beautiful with large sandy beaches. There are tons of camp spots, but here is the downside: As mentioned, the wind can be a bitch and the current slows to a crawl at flows below 8000 (Agness gauge) which is why I float it in March! I have only floated to Gold Beach a couple of times, and then it was 'put your head down and just row for hours'. Jet boats, both private fishing boats, and the 4 or 6 times-daily-Jerry's Jets (with 60 people on board) are a real distraction in the fall, which is major salmon/steelhead season. Leidecker's book is terrific for that lower section, as mentioned. I second the idea of launching at Almeda or Galice ramps, and have the fine folks at BLT Shuttle hold on to your car. Taking a layover day and perhaps hiking some of the river-trail (river right) is a brilliant idea. Come back in the spring, before permits, and check out the lower canyon sometime...or catch a thrill and run the Illinois Riv. as well.


----------



## eweiseth (Feb 28, 2017)

I grew up on the Rogue and have spent a ton of time in a Jetboat down in the area below Agness on the Rogue. If you are looking to add miles on your trip I would suggest doing them upstream from the Wild Section, not below Foster Bar, or certainly not below Agness. It is pretty down there but those above have listed the reasons why it may not be the best experience. You could easily put on around Baker Park in Grants Pass to add in similar miles above the Wild and Scenic section and it will mostly have better current and be more enjoyable.


----------



## Ruger9009 (Feb 1, 2017)

Done it. When they pulled the dams a buddy and I decided to run Source to sea. It was fun, Like mentioned above, copper canyon is rad. BUT its slow, you're rowing lakes, similar to Clay hill flats but sometimes twice, three times as long. We had a harbor seal about 18 miles up river that cruised with us, that was pretty fun. I would suggest having a lot of time to row the section, having a few people to switch of duties, and a LOT of beer.  

Have fun.


----------



## matt man (Dec 23, 2011)

Don’t know nothin about that stretch. But I will never forget driving down to Gold beach after our trip, to watch the Rogue join the Pacific, that was cool as shit.
Human like faces of the seals watching us, they were playin around in the last swirls of the river where it hits the breakers. Really cool shit for a land locked Coloradan to see.


----------



## boatingbuss (May 22, 2008)

We did it! Amazing. Tons of camping and was very cool to go to the ocean. We had a motor and lashed the boats for a floatzilla when the current slowed and wind picked up. You will have the place to yourself. We did get pulled over by the coast guard. We told them, "We're from Arizona and our river doesn't go to the sea anymore!"


----------

